# Patrick Dempsey - At the 2009 Grand-Am Rolex Sports Car Series at Homestead-Miami Speedway 10.10.2009 x12



## Tokko (11 Okt. 2009)

​


----------



## Rainer Wenger (11 Okt. 2009)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder von Patrick.


----------



## malyotu (1 Juli 2017)

Thanks Tokko :thx::thx:


----------

